# Is there a CIS kit with white ink for Epson R1800?



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey,

Is there a CIS kit for an epson R1800 printer that has white ink? or is there any white ink carts available for an R1800 printer?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

why white ink...all of epson printers use black, magenta, cyan, yellow..some use light magenta and light cyan as well..and the c120 has 2 black carts..What is the purpose of having white?


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Im turning my r1800 into a dtg printer, and thats why i need the white ink.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You are going to want to use a different type of ink than you would typically get when you purchase a bulk ink system for heat transfers or sublimation. Look at getting a bulk ink system that uses refill bottlles and that works for the R1800. Then buy liters dtg inks from one of the distributors. Here are some of these companies:
- DTG Inks - Home
- U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology
- Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog
- Equipment Zone - The Screen Printing and Digital Printing Equipment Source


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thnx for the help on finding the ink. Do any of you have any recommendations for a CIS kit for the R1800? right now I looking at getting the InkRepublic CIS kit.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a typical brand name, but I would look for one that is marketed for dye sub ink since dye sub ink is a thicker ink (like dtg ink) compared to OEM ink.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

SoloStampede said:


> ok thnx for the help on finding the ink. Do any of you have any recommendations for a CIS kit for the R1800? right now I looking at getting the InkRepublic CIS kit.


 
Which ever brand you get for the R1800 make sure the cartridges actually lock in place just like the regular cartridges do. We got a very well know brand for the R1800 and it was a disaster as the cartridges did not lock in place and was a constant problem. Ended up scraping it and getting an Epson 1400 with a system that had locking cartridges and able to prime without taking cartridges out of the slots. CIS systems can be your best friend or worst enemy.


----------

